# Software for dispatching drivers?



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking to add software to dispatch my drivers to cold-call locations during events this year, Any software out there for this?

Calling them and having them write the address's down gets unorganized quick.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Txt them the address then


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

dieselss said:


> Txt them the address then


X2


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

clip boards and some type of holder should be standard in the truck for record keeping....text to avoid mis information, but they will need to write it down, with time of service, especially if salt is involved


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Anyway you look at it, their still going to have to write it down.


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

Randall Ave said:


> Anyway you look at it, their still going to have to write it down.


Yea, I'm seeing that now. I guess i'll keep going with the clipboards and cellphones. Had to buy a friggin GPS because these new kids cant read street signs. times are changing.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

We use Get Jobber. I think it is far better than texting info. It allows us to change our drivers routes on the fly. We can move clients from one driver to another and it will automatically update on the driver's phone app.

http://try.getjobber.com/referrals/?thank=the_driveway_doctor

(Full disclosure I am posting my referral link lol )

We use it for our summer and winter business. The software is a complete system for us. We can alert our drivers of job or route changes instantly. Our clients get notifications of upcoming service or past service. The system automatically emails them our invoices and automatically creates the invoices for us.

We have about 115 snow removal clients that get invoiced on the 15th every month and that happens all by itself after I create the account which literally takes me seconds.

We have a call center that answers all our calls for us and 3 times a day the call center emails me an excel sheet that is formatted for Jobber so I can import all the clients or potential clients into jobber with a simple click of a button and when or if that person calls back and wants the services from us in the future their account is already created and I can create the "job" or service call that takes me less than 10 seconds to complete.

I cannot tell you how much this software has helped my business. Here is a screenshot of our routes for snow removal which the software automatically organizes them for me to be in geographic order. I've also attached a screenshot where it shows me all of our financials and invoices etc. (blurred out confidential data but you get the idea).

Feel free to contact me directly if you have questions or check out their website.










View attachment 168115


----------



## tebletlawns (Oct 26, 2010)

Check out service autopilot.


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm looking around, getjobber seems to be the better answer. I really wish jobber would have a catalog feature with site specific pricing similar to yardbook.


----------

